# Spoofing-Schwachstelle in Googles Chrome



## Newsfeed (27 Oktober 2008)

Betrüger könnten die Schwachstelle für eigene Phishing-Angriffe ausnutzen, um ihren gefälschten Seiten einen glaubwürdigeren Anstrich zu geben.

Weiterlesen...


----------

